# Does anyone hunt turkey with a 50 caliber ML?



## Wrangler Hunter (Feb 23, 2014)

The only legal weapon I have for hunting turkey is my 50 Cal ML, its legal and all to do so, but what are your thoughts on hunting turkey with one?  Would you go for vitals or a head shot.  It seems they move their heads too much, but if you go for vitals, you would destroy a lot of meat.  Any input is appreciated, thanks
Darrell


----------



## Whiteeagle (Feb 23, 2014)

I use a .50 cal CVA Mountain rifle that I built from a kit back in the early 70's. It has a Douglas Barrel and is slightly under sized and shoots a patched round ball REAL good. I shoot often and keep my practice shots in a "turkey" distance and shoot at the head. Practice as much as you can, and think SMALL! There is more area in the head & neck than you think! Turkey tenders without any shot tastes MIGHTY FINE!!! Go for the head. Ole TOM will stop to look every few seconds, so PLAN your shot.


----------



## tcward (Feb 24, 2014)

Patched roundball loads that are reduced (50-60 grains) have worked well for me. The head/neck shot is tricky but ideal. Body shots are also lethal if you know where to place them. The birds' plumage can fool you!


----------



## Wrangler Hunter (Feb 24, 2014)

Whiteeagle said:


> I use a .50 cal CVA Mountain rifle that I built from a kit back in the early 70's. It has a Douglas Barrel and is slightly under sized and shoots a patched round ball REAL good. I shoot often and keep my practice shots in a "turkey" distance and shoot at the head. Practice as much as you can, and think SMALL! There is more area in the head & neck than you think! Turkey tenders without any shot tastes MIGHTY FINE!!! Go for the head. Ole TOM will stop to look every few seconds, so PLAN your shot.



Thanks for the advice,  I might have to put my CVA Hawken I built from a kit back in service.  I am not sure how PRB will shoot in my inline.


----------



## Wrangler Hunter (Feb 24, 2014)

tcward said:


> Patched roundball loads that are reduced (50-60 grains) have worked well for me. The head/neck shot is tricky but idea. Body shots are also lethal if you know where to place them. The birds plumage can fool you!


Thanks for that advice and the pictures.  Not where I was thinking the vitals were, will save me from looking them up before I go.  I will probably take both my Hawken and my inline to the range and see how the PRB works in both.


----------



## tcward (Feb 24, 2014)

Wrangler Hunter said:


> Thanks for the advice,  I might have to put my CVA Hawken I built from a kit back in service.  I am not sure how PRB will shoot in my inline.



Your inline will work fine using a sabot and soft lead bullet IMO. If it has a scope, all the better!


----------



## Wrangler Hunter (Feb 24, 2014)

tcward said:


> Your inline will work fine using a sabot and soft lead bullet IMO. If it has a scope, all the better!


I will see what I can find for it, I do have a scope for it, It was shooting a 44 cal 180 gr JHP pretty good with a single pyrodex pellet.  The plastic buildup made it impossible to keep shooting though. It may have just been the brand of sabots I used because the SST lock and load dont seem to build up plastic.


----------



## Ga Waters (Feb 24, 2014)

I'll be using my hawkin and a pached round ball for sure.


----------



## Wrangler Hunter (Feb 24, 2014)

Ga Waters said:


> I'll be using my hawkin and a pached round ball for sure.


They are more fun to shoot, especially in the rain .  What load and powder do you use?


----------



## Ga Waters (Feb 25, 2014)

Hogden 777  RS   ff  70gr.  .490 homecast ball cotton patch about 0.010-0.014 also home made. TC borebutter lube.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Feb 25, 2014)

Now you've got me thinking about it...  Hunting at the Chatt Natl Frst I might get a shot at a Hog too... Hmmm...


----------



## Wrangler Hunter (Feb 25, 2014)

Ga Waters said:


> Hogden 777  RS   ff  70gr.  .490 homecast ball cotton patch about 0.010-0.014 also home made. TC borebutter lube.



Do you use wheel weights,  of pure lead?


----------



## FrontierGander (Feb 25, 2014)

mountain rifle is a heck of a gun! 

.490" ball with a .015" patch with a GOOD patch lube. Bore Butter isn't that great for anything once you try an actual good grease on the patches.

70 grains Pyrodex RS sounds like a good starting point as well, but I'd suggest getting some Goex 2f if possible.

For target shooting this is a superb lube, it pretty much washes the bore free of fouling when you reload on a dirty bore.
http://patchnball.blogspot.com/p/blog-page.html

Long term loads I highly suggest TOW Mink Oil

My CVA Hawken with the CVA MR barrel in .58cal


----------



## Wrangler Hunter (Feb 25, 2014)

Marlin_444 said:


> Now you've got me thinking about it...  Hunting at the Chatt Natl Frst I might get a shot at a Hog too... Hmmm...



Another one of my reasons for thinking about this vs buying a shotgun


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Feb 26, 2014)

I plan to use my CVA 50cal this year for Turkeys....

Last 2 years in a row, I have had gobblers hang up 60 + yds
out..

Not this year, I am gonna take his head off !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ga Waters (Feb 26, 2014)

I prefer pure lead.I'm shooting reclaimed cast net weights now and I believe they are pretty much pure lead but I could be wrong, They shoot good anyway.


----------



## Wrangler Hunter (Feb 27, 2014)

Ga Waters said:


> I prefer pure lead.I'm shooting reclaimed cast net weights now and I believe they are pretty much pure lead but I could be wrong, They shoot good anyway.



That is what I would use also, thanks


----------



## Wrangler Hunter (Feb 27, 2014)

7Mag Hunter said:


> I plan to use my CVA 50cal this year for Turkeys....
> 
> Last 2 years in a row, I have had gobblers hang up 60 + yds
> out..
> ...



I understand, sounds like a plan to me


----------



## triton196 (Feb 28, 2014)

I use mine it works well when they hang up out of shotgun range just try not to shoot in the chest since the breast is about the only thing worth eating anyway unless your gonna deep fry


----------



## Wrangler Hunter (Mar 2, 2014)

triton196 said:


> I use mine it works well when they hang up out of shotgun range just try not to shoot in the chest since the breast is about the only thing worth eating anyway unless your gonna deep fry



Thanks


----------



## ishootlittlebucks (Mar 10, 2014)

I killed one with a ml, also a few with a 22mag, and the kids use a rifle because it doesn't recoil. I aim for the butt of the wing on side shots, and high in the back on going away shots. It doesn't mess up much meat at all, if you shoot them right. The breast is only in about the lower third of the body looking at a turkey sideways.


----------



## Wrangler Hunter (Mar 10, 2014)

ishootlittlebucks said:


> I killed one with a ml, also a few with a 22mag, and the kids use a rifle because it doesn't recoil. I aim for the butt of the wing on side shots, and high in the back on going away shots. It doesn't mess up much meat at all, if you shoot them right. The breast is only in about the lower third of the body looking at a turkey sideways.



Thanks, good info


----------

